# union pacific bans railfanning



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 15, 2008)

can you believe these people. they BANNED railfanning. like thats going to stop us. all you got to do is stand on the sidewalk or street cause thats city property and your not trespassing on the railroad. one guy was taping a UP train going slow and THEY STOPPED and said get the H off our property. :angry: BNSF is the best railroad to film they could care less if were there


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 15, 2008)

Dude, if you are standing on or too close to the ROW of a railroad, of course they want you off there. You are standing very much in harms way. The last thing they want is to hit you. It gives their crews nightmares and gives them lawsuits. And you get dead, which really ruins your day, I gotta say. I know you think you can stand close safely, and maybe you can. But they aren't going to chance it. Its easier to just get everyone away from the area.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 15, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Dude, if you are standing on or too close to the ROW of a railroad, of course they want you off there. You are standing very much in harms way. The last thing they want is to hit you. It gives their crews nightmares and gives them lawsuits. And you get dead, which really ruins your day, I gotta say. I know you think you can stand close safely, and maybe you can. But they aren't going to chance it. Its easier to just get everyone away from the area.


BNSF doesn't care they have passes out there that identify you as a railfan and not a threat while they still want to be safe the crews don't have to worry about what your doing. UP and other railroads don't want us cause we might report a problem with the train or track and god forbid they have to fix something. all railroads care bout is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ the railroads attitude is if you ignore the problem it will fix itself.Just like CN and CSX


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 16, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, if you are standing on or too close to the ROW of a railroad, of course they want you off there. You are standing very much in harms way. The last thing they want is to hit you. It gives their crews nightmares and gives them lawsuits. And you get dead, which really ruins your day, I gotta say. I know you think you can stand close safely, and maybe you can. But they aren't going to chance it. Its easier to just get everyone away from the area.
> ...


What, were you expecting the railroad to primarily exist for the benefit of railfans, or something? Of course they care about money. They are a for profit business.7


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


Actually we do have RR's like that, we call them tourist railroads. :lol:

But otherwise, yes you are correct.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 16, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > KISS_ALIVE said:
> ...


UP HATES RAILFANNERS AND HATES AMTRAK they try everything in there power to get amtrak off there tracks. other railroads don't care if you tape them


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 16, 2008)

Everyone on this board who reads my posts know there is no love lost between me and the Union Pacific. I think their treatment of Amtrak is abhorant, I think they do a rotten job of running a railroad, and tend to agree that BNSF is unusually good about both Amtrak and railfans. But to condemn UP for watching their behind (and bottom line) is like condeming GM for discontinuing the B-body.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> BNSF doesn't care they have passes out there that identify you as a railfan and not a threat while they still want to be safe the crews don't have to worry about what your doing.


Are you saying you can get a railfan pass from BNSF?


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 26, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > BNSF doesn't care they have passes out there that identify you as a railfan and not a threat while they still want to be safe the crews don't have to worry about what your doing.
> ...


See this *LINK*.

I completed the application and carry it in my photo bag.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Everyone on this board who reads my posts know there is no love lost between me and the Union Pacific.


And everyone on this board knows GML is a twit.

Staying recently in Alexandria, VA while vacationing in the D.C. area, I noticed there was a small Norfolk Southern railyard near my hotel. Got down there early on a Sunday (Easter) morning to take pictures before taking Metro into the District.

It may have been because of the day and the hour, but nobody bothered me. Of course I scrupulously remained on public property; no trespassing on NS land.

One locomotive of note was a high-nose diesel, 5150. 5150 is California numerical code for a mental case. Hilarious! I'm no locomotive specialist, but isn't a high-nose diesel a pretty old design?


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> See this *LINK*.
> I completed the application and carry it in my photo bag.


Of course, no where does this say you are welcomed on to BNSF property. Here in Amarillo, BNSF has many, many signs warning of trespassing.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 27, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > See this *LINK*.
> ...


After submitting the form myself, this is not a "Railfan Pass" but merely a way to report suspicious activity.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 27, 2008)

However, BNSF is also saying that, assuming you do not go onto their property, they have absolutely no problem with Railfans watching or photographing trains going by.

And Whooz, of course I'm a twit. Did it occur to you that I might be proud of my twithood? HUH? DID IT? :angry:

:lol:


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 27, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> However, BNSF is also saying that, assuming you do not go onto their property, they have absolutely no problem with Railfans watching or photographing trains going by.


True, but I would not assume that other railroads DO have a probelm with railfanning just because they do not issue a "Citizens for Rail Security" ID. (I am not saying that is what you said, I am just continuing the thought)


----------

